# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  MagiaPotagia os desea ¡FELICES FIESTAS!

## Pulgas

*Pues eso, que desde
MagiaPotagia
queremos desearos unas
Felices Fiestas 
a tod@s*  
*FelicitaciÃ³n MagiaPotagia.jpg* 
*¡A disfrutar!*

----------


## mnlmato

Igualmente!!! :D

----------


## Coloclom

Que sea un buen fin de año para todos, lleno de alegría, sin accidentes que entristezcan estas fechas y con mucha magia

----------


## Juliopikas

Hago votos para que el 2011 venga rebosante de paz, salud, tranquilidad y felicidad para todos los miembros del foro y por extensión, para todos los "magos".
Saludos cordiales

----------


## Magnano

Que el mejor momento del 2010 sea como el peor del 2011 para todos  :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Me conformo con que el 2011 todo el mundo sea feliz.

 Pero todo, todo.

 Y con lo que eso implica.

 Creo que me he pasado...

----------


## Magnano

> Creo que me he pasado...


Por pedir que no quede  :Smile1:

----------


## SOFTVADER

Felices fiestas a todos.
Un saludo.

----------


## ono

Os deseo que paseis unas fiestas muy felices y que tengais un buen y mágico 2011

----------


## ignoto

¿Por qué?

----------


## 7deTrebol

Felices fiestas y feliz año a todos!!

----------


## Pulgas

> ¿Por qué?


¿Y por qué no?

----------


## ignoto

Pues eso.

----------


## MagDani

Felices fiestas a todos (incluso para Ignoto).

----------


## MrTrucado

FELICES FIESTAS
Espero que lo paseis muy bién con todos los vuestros, son días de estar en familia, y son dias de ilusión y de magia sobre todo para los peques. 
A los pocos que se hayan portado bién que le traigan Papa Noel y los Reyes muchas cosas

----------


## oskiper

Que todos tengamos un fin de año de felicidad y amor.... Y un año mágico para todos!

----------


## barajasdemelo

Y yo os deseo *¡MUCHO MAS!*.

----------


## Spes

Os deseo a todos que paséis una FELIZ NAVIDAD!! Y que el nuevo año venga cargado de cosas buenas!!!

----------


## ign

¡Felices fiestas compañeros! Pasad unos días llenos de magia y cuidado con las comidas y cenas copiosas, je je je.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Felices fiestas a todos gente!! Un abrazo a todos!

----------


## sann

Poco queda ya que decir despues de todos.. 

Feliz Navidad, Bon Nadal, Mery Christmas, y no lo se en mas idiomas..

pero que el 2011 vaya mucho mejor que el 2010.. asique ya sabeis ropa interior roja.. y en mi caso creo que me comere 12 gajos de mandarina ya que la uva no a funcionado para el 2010.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Felisssssssssssssssss Navidadddddddddddddddddddddd

----------


## mayico

Me uno, FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
FELIZ NAVIDAD,
FELIZ NAVIDAD,
FELIZ NAVIDAD,
FELIZ NAVIDAD,
FELIZ NAVIDAD,
FELIZ NAVIDAD.

¿Y por qué no?? jejeje

----------


## Arturoturok

Feliz navidad!!! Y que el 2011 venga cargado de magia para todos vosotros  :Wink1:

----------


## Moss

Tanta fiesta, tanta fiesta,... Voy petao;... de comer,... de beber... y de no dar ni palo; y lo que me queda.  Venga, os deseo el doble de esto patoós. Pero pasiempre.

----------


## GIMMICK

Felices fiestas a todos!

----------


## Comdexfall

Igualmente para todos: ¡Feliz Navidad!

----------


## Iban

Llego a tiempo de desearos que el año que empiece se presente mejor de lo que parece.

Ah, y antes de que alguien me pregunte porqué, el deseo es para todos menos uno. ;-)

----------


## magik mackey

Magik Mackey os desea  a tod@s que tengais un 2011,lleno de Magia, salut y trabajo.

----------

